# Récupérer des genres de musique a partir du nom de l'artiste



## SuperCed (10 Février 2005)

J'ai un fichier texte avec plein de noms d'artistes (et titres de chansons) à la suite.
Il faut que pour chaque artiste, je récupère le genre de musique afin de classer les musiques dans un style précis.

Je voudrais automatiser cette tâche car j'ai un énorme catalogue.

Pour cela, j'ai donc besoin d'une base de données ou seraient répertoriées les artistes ainsi que le genre auxquels ils appartiennent.

Connaissez-vous une telle base qui serait publique et accessible facilement?

J'ai pensé à la CDDB utilisée par iTunes par exemple, qu'en pensez-vous?
Il faudrait que je fasse une recherche par artiste, puis en déduire le genre grâce à cette même base. Le problème, c'est que je ne sais pas si cette base contient des infos sur les genres.

Pouvez-vous m'éclairer?


----------



## elektroseb (10 Février 2005)

SuperCed a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un fichier texte avec plein de noms d'artistes (et titres de chansons) à la suite.
> Il faut que pour chaque artiste, je récupère le genre de musique afin de classer les musiques dans un style précis.
> 
> Je voudrais automatiser cette tâche car j'ai un énorme catalogue.
> ...




Salut
La base CDDB est enrichie par les utilisateurs, tu peux envoyer tes propres mises a jour sur tel ou tel artiste... donc tu te retrouves souvent avec des classifications plutôt étranges... à se demander si le mec a écouté le morceau avant de choisir le genre


----------



## SuperCed (10 Février 2005)

Je vais quand meme tenter.
Merci.


----------

